# Posting while bombed



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Who is boozing and posting? I see some terrible spelling and can only assume some of these peeps are trashed. Please be honest! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Who is boozing and posting? I see some terrible spelling and can only assume some of these peeps are trashed. Please be honest! Dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL not me, but are you?


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

I I ain't dren blinking. 

No, seriously, the beer fridge is empty. This is very sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm not as think as you drunk I am!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I just got pulled over by an occifer and now I'm in jail. I smuggled my iPhone in here. All these dudes in drunk tank look ignant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

No, but I wish I was!


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Dude, autocorrect on the iphone is crap, the keys on my ipad have a delayed response, so forgive my spelling errors  

I haven't touched a glass since yesterday!


----------

